# Riley sees options in free agency



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Riley sees options in free agency*
> 
> Though the class is mediocre, Pat Riley said he will enter free agency Tuesday expecting to add quality pieces partly because only a few teams (Memphis, Philadelphia) have much cap room, and ``there are going to be a lot of players that eventually filter to the exception or part of it.''
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's Ira's take on free agency


> *Heat on guard?*
> 
> This summer's list of free-agent point guards falls into the categories of likely too pricey for the Heat (Jose Calderon, Keyon Dooling, Jannero Pargo, Beno Udrih), too old ( Darrell Armstrong, Anthony Carter, Sam Cassell, Anthony Johnson, Kevin Ollie, Damon Stoudamire) or too unappealing ( Earl Boykins, Dan Dickau, Smush Parker).
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What could get us Conley? I'd love him in Miami.

In the free agency, Duhon, Arroyo and Lue I'd consider, since we don't need a star PG who handles the ball all the time, we have Wade, I think one of those guys will do the job.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd prefer Duhon of those 3. Also, I just saw that Shaun Livingston was not re-signed by the Clippers.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I would not risk Livingston. The guy's leg was bent so far it touched his head.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

agreed ^

Telfair? I'm surprised Riley likes him... Can he shoot? I know he has underachieved so far in the NBA... I'm even surprised if Minny wants to hold on to him.

If not... Duhon will not come at a cheap price. Might as well forget him, a lot of team will be throwing a lot of cash him. Arroyo or Lue could do well here. Lue prolly would come cheaper.

I'd love to see Diop here but I don't see it happening...


and wtf is a Kwame Type of player? Pat wants a big body with stone hands and no bball IQ??????????


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

No one's going to be throwing big money at Chris Duhon. I'm not sure what gave you that idea.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want Lue, actually. A good PG who is unselfish, wants to run, good catch and shoot player, and will guard the big time guards. Him, Pargo, and Duhon are at the top of my list. One of them, Marcus Banks, and Chalmers can platoon at PG for us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know why but I just don't like Lue much. I wouldn't mind him, but he'd be another mediocre PG to lead with Banks/Quinn/Chalmers/Richards.
Pargo is alright, but I think he's kind of a one-hit wonder, won't do much for us imo.
Duhon I could see working, as long as he plays better than he did last year for Chicago (where he earned several names like 'DuChump').
Arroyo's another option, wouldn't mind him at all either. Can he shoot the 3-ball consistently?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Arroyo shoots ok, but isn't a great 3pt shooter. He is more of a driving type of player.

With PGs being a rare commodity, watch Duhon get a large contract. He is a pass first PG. An endangered species.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo was at some golf event and was asked about Beasley. He said that he'd need some people around him to show him the way and that he'd be around him a lot and take him under his wing to show him what professionalism is all about. So it sounds like Zo is still thinking comeback.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> No one's going to be throwing big money at Chris Duhon. I'm not sure what gave you that idea.


Well, it is a crappy FA year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Don't expect Heat to sign free agents to long-term deals*
> 
> _Riley has eye on 2010 free agents
> _
> ...


Link


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I don't know why but I just don't like Lue much. I wouldn't mind him, but he'd be another mediocre PG to lead with Banks/Quinn/Chalmers/Richards.
> Pargo is alright, but I think he's kind of a one-hit wonder, won't do much for us imo.


Well, I see where you're coming from, but both would be good part-time PGs for us and, in my opinion, excellent fits. Both can play well off the ball, know how to spot up for threes, and will play more than adequate defense on good PGs. They also both played very well in the playoffs. If both of them could do for us what they did for the Lakers when called upon, I'd be happy.

(Much of my argument is supported by what I have read in "When Nothing Else Matters" and "The Last Season" which speaks about Tyronn Lue and Jannero Pargo respectively.)


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmmm..Matt Barnes. interesting. 

as for PG, i think we should at least bring in one dude. Even though im rooting for chalmers to get some PT. 
in terms of FA, in order of who i would like to have. 
1. Udrih
2. Duhon
3. Lue (even though i dont like the guy)

or in terms of trade:
Marion for BD!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I dont know but to what I hear Ricky Davis is adamant on staying with the Heat. His conditioning appears to be coming into form, he even cut his hair in a sign of change to come. What do you guys think? Keep him or move him?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Ricky accepts a 7th or 8th man role, he can definately stay. If he plays like he can, we'll have a dynamic scorer off the bench who can abuse a defese after they just got steamrolled by Wade and Beasely.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I know people are quick to hate on Ricky, but for a cheap contract and if Riley can give him a long talk about his role on the team prior to signing him, I wouldn't really mind him. Not cause I covet Ricky Davis or anything but the fact is we NEED some depth and firepower, and Ricky looks like the best, cheapest option for that. We really need more than Daequan + Dorell backing up the 2/3 spots, and our depth is really poor right now.

The only problem I have with a Ricky signing is for Riley/Spoelstra to bench him when he's off or playing stupid - that didn't really happen last year, but Ricky's not an entirely bad guy, just stupid. So if we can shape his head before this whole season then I really wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its not that Ricky cant play the game. The guy can score - its just his play is not associated with winning. I kinda want to get rid of the guys like Ricky that arent gonna help us get wins. I think with Marion (if he stays), a healthy Wade and Beasley - we have enough firepower. We have guys who can put up points (DQ) and guys who can come in and defend (Haslem and Dorell). Its more our PG and C situation that sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Corey Maggette, Elton Brand and Baron Davis have all opted out of their contracts.

Maggette was expected but Brand and Davis are a little surprising.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

S&T Marion for B-Diddy!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This has just become very interesting. Obviously these guys are expecting either pay increases from their current teams or S&T's. Given our long running interest in Elton Brand - a sign and trade of Brand for Marion could definately happen.

PG - Banks/Chalmers/Quinn
SG - Wade/Cook
SF - Beasley/Wright
PF - Haslem/Brand
C - Brand/Zo/Blount


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If the Clippers are dumb lol. If they are...go for it Riles!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Those all depend on just how dead set Riles is on having all that cap room for 2010 to resign Wade, plus another big time FA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Pretty much what I said in the other thread haha.

Same wavelength man - itll all depend on that 2010 idea.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

brand and baron will boh be heading to LA...they wanna be the next boston celtics...thats the rumor...

ricky would be great coming off the bench with haslem....but at the right price

i think were done with the PG position...i think riley is happy with banks/chalmers/quinn...

i think we will make a run at diop, kwame, magloire for the center position....diop will be a long shot bc hes the best center out there in the free agent market and some team will be dumb enough to give him the full MLE after avg 5 pts and 5 reb... kwame and magloire would ask for a half of the MLE which is affordable...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

myst said:


> S&T Marion for B-Diddy!!!!


Agreed!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Brand and Baron Davis go to Lakerland, most of them will have heart attacks and die. The ones who remain alive will troll every board and talk about how we have not a chance in the world to even be able to make eye contact with them.

So, you know what my feelings are on them going to Lakerland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder why Miami is never mentioned as a team that will have a lot of cap room in 2010. All the talk is about the Nets and the Knicks yet we'll have the option of giving Wade more mone than any other team can, and could still sign one of the big name free agents. Who wouldnt want to live in Miami, in a state with no state income tax?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wrong LA Smithian...both want to go to the Clippers...yeah...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Now that Brand and Baron are out of discussion,

I wouldn't really mind signing Kwame for cheap. Ok, he's a joke, but he's a joke in a big body with solid post-defence. And he's cheap, young, and durable (not injury-prone), right?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id do it for the right price, meaning minimum. He hasnt proven to be worth any more than that. I think hed be OK off the bench for 15 minutes a night...but he just doesnt have any discernable basketball skill besides post defense. Im not actually sure he can catch a ball. If Zo played 15-20 a night at C and Brown played 10-15 and Blount played 10-15...thats probably the best way to get some out of each every night without relying on one heavily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat expressed interest in several free agent point guards Tuesday, including Sebastian Telfair (unrestricted after Minnesota declined to tender him) and Tyronn Lue. But as of Tuesday afternoon, the Heat hadn't called about Baron Davis (who wants far more than Miami's $6 million mid-level and who late Tuesday agreed to a five-year, $65 million deal with the Clippers according to ESPN) or Chris Duhon. Miami also is showing interest in ex-UM small forward James Jones and inquired about, among others, ex-Heat player Malik Allen and ex-Golden State first-round center Patrick O'Bryant.
> 
> • Ex-Canes file: The Heat spoke with ex-Clippers guard Guillermo Diaz, but he joined Charlotte's summer program instead. Miami rejected overtures from Darius Rice and Robert Hite, who both joined the Spurs' summer program.


Link

James Jones would be a very nice addition. We very much need outside shooting and he'd bring that.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Wrong LA Smithian...both want to go to the Clippers...yeah...


Thank God.



NewAgeBaller said:


> Now that Brand and Baron are out of discussion,
> 
> I wouldn't really mind signing Kwame for cheap. Ok, he's a joke, but he's a joke in a big body with solid post-defence. And he's cheap, young, and durable (not injury-prone), right?


A decent defensive defender like Kwame Brown would be perfect for this team. I would definately like that signing. Blount/Brown is a more than adequate center combo.



Wade2Matrix said:


> Link
> 
> James Jones would be a very nice addition. We very much need outside shooting and he'd bring that.


I think Tyronn Lue would solve some of our shooting problems, but James Jones is welcome. And that also would answer the awkwardness of the Dorell Wright situation.

EDIT:

I was just thinking of a possible 12 man rotation for next year...

PG: Banks / Lue
SG: Wade / Cook / Ricky
SF: Marion / Jones / Ricky
PF: Haslem / Beasley
C: Blount / Zo or Kwame

That is pretty good. I would say start Beasley, but a frontcourt of Blount and Beasley would be kind of weak. Starting Beasley and Kwame/Zo would be nice. That team would be a lock for the playoffs, is easy to put together, and we'd be fine for 2010. Do it Riles!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James Jones spells the end of the Dorell Wright era...we shall see how this pans out. 

O'Bryant wouldnt be a bad addition, I mean, he was a lotto pick for a reason...right?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Throw him and Joel Anthony in as backup big men, and although they aren't frontline players, they are excellent depth.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea I wouldn't mind Patrick O'Bryant either. Another team's sure to give him a shot, and he can be had for cheap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wouldnt mind seein what hes got, he was never going to be a good fit with Nellie in Golden State. Perhaps playing in Mia could bring something out of him?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What do you think of the lineup I proposed?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not bad, but there are a few tweaks id like to make.

Sign: Duhon or Lue, O'Bryant or Kwame, James Jones or Dorell Wright

We wont have enough cash for Ricky D (nor do I want us to). All those guys would take relatively cheap 1-2 year deals.

PG - Duhon (Lue)/Banks/Quinn
SG - Wade/Cook
SF - Marion/JJ(Dorell)
PF - Beasley/Haslem
C - Zo/Blount/O'Bryant (Kwame)


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Seriously, though, let assume my lineup or your lineup came about, we'd be a lock for the playoffs and I honestly think we could atleast make it out of the first round barring a 7th or 8th seed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If Wade's as healthy as they say, sure, why not.

Its no Boston perhaps, but still an amazing single-season turn-around (though a lot of our losses came from half our team, more notably Wade, sitting out large parts of the season..)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we could get as high as 5th if everything worked out. We'd battle it out with Orlando and Washington for the division title, we'd be a tough playoff matchup tho.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Thank God.
> 
> A decent defensive defender like Kwame Brown would be perfect for this team. I would definately like that signing. Blount/Brown is a more than adequate center combo.
> 
> ...





BG44 said:


> Not bad, but there are a few tweaks id like to make.
> 
> Sign: Duhon or Lue, O'Bryant or Kwame, James Jones or Dorell Wright
> 
> ...


SMH...no Chalmers in EITHER of your lineups...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my! Forgot! Even more kick-A now.

FIFTEEN STRONG

PG: Banks / Lue / Chalmers
SG: Wade / Cook / Ricky
SF: Marion / Jones / Ricky
PF: Haslem / Beasley / Joel Anthony
C: Blount / Zo or Kwame / O'Bryant

That group flat out CONTENDS for the #2 or #3 seed in the East.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Doh! Knew there was someone I was forgetting. BTW - If the Heat dont play the Mario Bros. Theme Song when Chalmers enters the game and the sound of mario getting coins when he hits a shot, ill be very very dissapointed.

PG - Banks/Quinn/Chalmers
SG - Wade/Cook
SF - Marion/Wright/James Jones
PF - Beasley/Haslem
C - Blount/Zo/FA (Kwame or O'Brant)

Not bad, not bad at all. We're building towards something, not all the pieces will be there by the start of the season.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It would be great to see Diop and a veteran PG signed....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira was on with Joe Rose this morning to talk about free agency. He talked about Baron going to LA, Dorell, Artest, who will be the starting PG, among other things.

Randy Pfund was also on with Rose this morning and talked about Beasley, Chalmers, Marion's future, among other things

Link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> It would be great to see Diop and a veteran PG signed....


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3471169

Bye-bye, Diop.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damnit man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> On the free-agency front, Wade said he's given his own "wish list" to Heat president Pat Riley, but did not divulge any names.
> 
> "He's the only one who needs to know it," Wade said. "He's making the decisions. We have to be smart. We want to make our team a lot better. But we can't go out and be crazy."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting that Wade has his own list of guys he wants.

Here's my list of targets I wouldnt mind us having a go at - this is not a fantasy list, but more a realistic option list (meaning no Monta, Luol etc):

Shaun Livingston - 6'7", PG










A lot of question marks over this kid - but hes still young enough (23) to come back from that horrific knee injury he sustained a year or two ago. I assume he's still rain thin, but he's a 6'7 point guard with the same agent as Wade...id be interested in giving him a shot as a backup to see what hes got and if he can fit next to Wade. If he is able to play, give him a shot.

Kwame Brown - 6'11", C










While he has most definately not lived up to his draft position (more so than anyone, ever really...) - Kwame could contribute as a backup Centre for the Heat and provide a solid defensive presence and a space eater in the lane. He is still young (26). If he can give us a block, a few rebounds and a few buckets in 12-18 minutes per game, thatd be a good pickup for cheap.

Patrick O'Bryant - 7'0", C










Just 22 and only played 40 games for his career and been pretty underwhelming in them. He's a big man, was a lotto pick by Golden State - but didnt really mesh with the philosophy they have had over the last few years. He could be a good addition for cheap to see what he's got on this level. Heat need a backup center (especially if Zo isnt back) - we might as well try a young guy with potential to be something than an old retread.

James Jones - 6'8", SF










Had a pretty good season with Portland last year and proved to be a deadly three point shooter. Really carved himself a niche there. Heat are lacking in shooters from deep at the moment and could really benefit from having a guy who is automatic from long range on the roster. Jones is 27, so is ready to play now, and could provide a good option at the backup SF spot if Dorell Wright is not brought back.


Quinton Ross - 6'6", SG/SF










Ross is a solid defensive guard/forward in the Shandon Anderson model. High energy guy who seems to make an impact when in the game, but only used sparingly throughout. Heat have had success with this type before (Bruce Bowen) and may be inclined to have another go with a similar player in Ross.

Of the more veteran players, names that could be brought in and fill a need:

Francisco Elson - PF/C (Decent defender, does nothing great - but is solid as a backup)
Michael Doleac - PF/C (A stiff in the truest sense, but is an adequate backup)
Bonzi Wells - SG/SF (Headcase...but talented, the type Riles likes to have a go with)
Eddie House - SG/PG (Played well last year, free Eddie House! )
Malik Allen - PF/C (another retread, but a shooter from PF spot)
Tyronn Lue - PG (could be a nice fit in the backcourt with Wade)
Jarvis Hayes - SG/SF (nice player, can shoot it)
Theo Ratliff - C (could provide the Zo role if he isnt back)
Matt Barnes - SF (Intangibles guy who can shoot it from deep...has lots of tatts!)
Kareem Rush - SG (Cook is essentially him...but he played well last year)

Ideal wish list:

Monta Ellis - PG/SG (Imagine him and Wade in the backcourt...nice)
Josh Smith - SF/PF (I wish, sign and trade Marion? )
Sebastian Telfair - PG (Improved last season, is still a bit small - but hes gettin there as a player)
Andris Biedrins - PF/C (I wish - hed be perfect for this team)
Keyon Dooling - SG/PG (Has the size and defensive ability to be with Wade in the backcourt)
Corey Maggette - SG/SF (Would be a nice bench scorer, but I dont think hed be down for that role)
Josh Childress - SG/SF (Would need to pay more than we would like, plus Atlanta would match)


Also: Seems like Wade is pretty keen on building towards 2010 also...perhaps he has the inside scoop that Lebron, Melo or Bosh are coming to MIA with him  (again, I wish).


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Since the Clippers got Davis I think the Heat should definitely try to sign Livingston.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think so too. Its a low risk/high reward type of pickup - if he's not up to scratch, cut him and its no loss (see Penny Hardaway). If he is good at limited minutes, we got a find.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> I think so too. Its a low risk/high reward type of pickup - if he's not up to scratch, cut him and its no loss (see Penny Hardaway). If he is good at limited minutes, we got a find.


Agreed. I wonder what kind of deal he's looking for though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Perkins of the Palm Beach Post was on 790 a little while ago to talk about Beasley and free agency

Listen Here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont think Livingston is in a position to really be dictating terms. His injury is probably as bad as Jay Williams's...and he never made it back. Livingston would probably take a minimum deal with a partial guarantee, perhaps a little more IMO.

What did Perkins have to say? I cant listen right now as im at work...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> I dont think Livingston is in a position to really be dictating terms. His injury is probably as bad as Jay Williams's...and he never made it back. Livingston would probably take a minimum deal with a partial guarantee, perhaps a little more IMO.
> 
> What did Perkins have to say? I cant listen right now as im at work...


Beasley is expected back to practice tomorrow.

Fans should see this team as having added Beasley and Marion to this team since he only played in 16 games qnd without Wade, UD and Dorell much of the time.

Doesnt think JWill is coming back.

Team needs a shooter, a rebounder, a higher quality center.

Said that Pfund said today that he isnt sure if they'll spend the entire MLE on one player. 

Wouldnt be surprised if Riley tried to make a run at Brand. It would be "un-Pat Rileyish" if he didnt make a run at some player

Same with Pietrus, although he might command the full MLE or more.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with BG44's list above.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Livingstons injury looked worse then Mcgahee in the Rose Bowl, and to make matters worse hes still a twig.

Im all for letting Chalmers learn on the job and letting Banks back him up.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sign Tyronn Lue, James Jones, and Kwame Brown and we're set.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would you rather have Lue over Dooling?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I read that James Jones is looking for a 5yr $25 million deal. He might be out of our range.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

$25 mill? for an 8ppg player?

Wow...I think ill keep Dorell...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Livingston will be ready to play by the first game of the season. He was already practicing a month ago. If the Heat don't snatch him up another team will and he'll be another should've would've could've


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im happy to take the punt, but i doubt we are the ones that do.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sometimes you just have to gamble on a reclamation project and hope that you get lucky and it pays off otherwise star players are nearly impossible to grab. I would rather take Dorell's money and put it in a package for Livingston just because of Shaun's potential. It's really not that big a risk when you consider the reward. It worked in the past with Jamal Mashburn.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

well we are talking to livingston...were inquiring about his knee


Heat might just find a point guard during free agency mayhem
Getty Images

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors;_ylt=ApHU38UIppCBaCREue7FEPy8vLYF

Don't be surprised, with the Seattle SuperSonics also at the Orlando summer league next week, if the Miami Heat doesn't at least inquire into the availability of Luke Ridnour.

The Heat might also be researching the stability of Shaun Livingston's knee. The point guard, with almost no chance now of returning to the Los Angeles Clippers, shares the same agent as Miami's Dwayne Wade.

The Heat apparently does not have eyes for Chris Duhon, at least this early in the game. But don't discount Kwame Brown, who figures to come at a huge discount from his previous contracts.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, there's literally no way he can come back to the Clips because they don't have the salary room to pay him. It would have to be for the minimum which we could easily offer more than.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love for us to go after Livingston. Definitely low risk, high reward. We'd have very little to lose. Its not like we're a player away from contending anyway.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Exactly. Hes the kinda guy I can see Riles biting on, but itll be up to his health and if we have a role for him. I think there is a place for him here, but itll be interesting to see how this plays out. Someone might want him more than us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Livingstons injury looked worse then Mcgahee in the Rose Bowl, and to make matters worse hes still a twig.
> 
> Im all for letting Chalmers learn on the job and letting Banks back him up.


Livingston's overcame this injury before. The same thing happend to him (I think in college) on his other leg. Weird, but it's happened to him twice, and he got past it the first time. These are freak injuries so who knows if he'll be able to get over it this tiem as well as he did last tiem, but like the others are saying he's low risk high reward..Better then overpaying another FA pg who's going to get starter play but with a bench performance


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And if it worked out...thatd be a sweet backcourt. Livingston is uber talented, if he can ever get healthy he'll make a quality PG. 6'7 PG's dont grow on trees. I hope we give him a shot, but i wont hold my breath as it seems we are after Dooling or someone like that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> And if it worked out...thatd be a sweet backcourt. Livingston is uber talented, if he can ever get healthy he'll make a quality PG. 6'7 PG's dont grow on trees. I hope we give him a shot, but i wont hold my breath as it seems we are after Dooling or someone like that.


I'd much rather go after livingston..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lue will most likely choose between the Suns, Celtics and Dallas



> Tyronn Lue, a 10-year NBA veteran, said Wednesday that the Suns, the Boston Celtics and the Dallas Mavericks are his favorites. Boston might not make a big offer, either. Lue finished last season with Dallas, for which he played two minutes during the playoffs.
> 
> Lue would start some games with the Suns to rest starter Steve Nash.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Livingston would make us the most unconventional team in the league.. :laugh:

PG - Livingston (6'7" !)
SG - Wade (undersized, "can't shoot" yet a superstar)
SF - Marion (size + strength advantage)
PF - Beasley (quickness + range + ball handling advantage)
C - Blount (range advantage.. :sigh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Lue is off the menu, ah well. Those situations are better for him anyway, id rather go after a younger option.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Disappointing. Although it turned out well, I pray for no repeat of last off-season. I just can't handle that again.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea man, last off-season was a joke..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It did really suck, but dont expect any big deal this time around either. We are definately keeping a firm focus for 1-2 years down the line and upgrading our roster then. By that time Wade will be 28-29 and wanting to win now, Beasley will have 2 years of seasoning and be ready to bust out bigtime at 21 - and we will want to add a very high calibre player to come in and put us over the top (Boozer?, Bosh?, Melo?, Bron?).

Imagine if we could add one of those guys to our core of Wade and Beasley...massive!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> While the Knicks continue to wait for Chris Duhon to accept or reject their offer, another interesting scenario is beginning to surface involving Monta Ellis, the dynamic young guard for the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> Ellis, 22, a restricted free agent, is starting to draw a great deal of attention in several sign-and-trade scenarios. A person with knowledge of the situation said nine teams have made inquiries about Ellis. *The Miami Heat and Cleveland Cavaliers have shown the most interest.* The Knicks, who are searching for point guard help, are not one of those teams, but a second source said the Knicks have been monitoring the situation. Warriors executive vice president Chris .Mullin has maintained he .intends to sign Ellis.


Link

I doubt the Warriors will let him go after losing Davis.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sure, we've shown interest. But it would cost Beasley, or Wade. I see no other way to do it, barring an incompetent move by Chris Mullin. Moreover, he's not even a good fit next to Wade at PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We spent $2 million on getting Chalmers in a trade. Anyone else hoping that in a couple of years, when Banks is in the final year of his contract, that we buy out his contract which is a little over a million more than that, to give us 3-4 million more in that big summer of 2010?

We got one of the richest owners in all of sports. Whats 3-4 million to him? :whoknows:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> We spent $2 million on getting Chalmers in a trade. Anyone else hoping that in a couple of years, when Banks is in the final year of his contract, that we buy out his contract which is a little over a million more than that, to give us 3-4 million more in that big summer of 2010?
> 
> We got one of the richest owners in all of sports. Whats 3-4 million to him? :whoknows:


If we buy out Banks' contract, whatever we buy it out for still counts on our salary cap. If we buyout Banks for 3 million out of the 4.5 mil he is owed, he still counts as 3 million on our cap. So that wouldn't really work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> If we buy out Banks' contract, whatever we buy it out for still counts on our salary cap. If we buyout Banks for 3 million out of the 4.5 mil he is owed, he still counts as 3 million on our cap. So that wouldn't really work.


So if we do it the year before the final year of his contract, would it then come off for 2010?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> So if we do it the year before the final year of his contract, would it then come off for 2010?


Then whatever amount he was bought out for would be equally distributed over the remaining years of his contract. If we bought him out for 6 million with 2 years left on his contract, he'd count for 3 million in each year. :sadbanana:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> So if we do it the year before the final year of his contract, would it then come off for 2010?


I'm pretty sure that they split the buyout over the remaining years on the contract. That's why the Blazers will still be paying Steve Francis this year. The NBA salary cap is a ***** to exploit.:biggrin:

Edit: Actually, now that I think about it, I think that the original contract amount and length will always remain on the cap. The buyout may be for less but the cap value stays the same always. I think that's how it works.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> I'm pretty sure that they split the buyout over the remaining years on the contract. That's why the Blazers will still be paying Steve Francis this year. The NBA salary cap is a ***** to exploit.:biggrin:
> 
> Edit: Actually, now that I think about it, I think that the original contract amount and length will always remain on the cap. The buyout may be for less but the cap value stays the same always. I think that's how it works.


That would make sense or else why would teams buy players out? Just for the roster spot?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I'm pretty sure that they split the buyout over the remaining years on the contract. That's why the Blazers will still be paying Steve Francis this year. The NBA salary cap is a ***** to exploit.:biggrin:
> 
> Edit: Actually, now that I think about it, I think that the original contract amount and length will always remain on the cap. The buyout may be for less but the cap value stays the same always. I think that's how it works.


It does get evenly distributed. But if the buyout is for $0, that player would come off of the cap in a buyout. Derek Fisher came off of Utah's cap completely last year when he basically was released from his contract with his consent so he could be with his daughter. The cap value is whatever that player got paid that season (evenly distributed over the remaining years of the contract in the case of a buyout).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That would make sense or else why would teams buy players out? Just for the roster spot?


lol, I should just stop being lazy and check Lary ****'s guide first for this kind of stuff:

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#60



> For example, say a player had three seasons remaining on his contract, with salaries of $10 million, $11 million and $12 million. The player and team agree to a buyout of $15 million. The $15 million is therefore charged to the team salary over the three seasons.


I guess we could always buy out those last 2 years to try and get his cap number reduced from 5 mill to around 3 mill but I doubt a scrub like Banks on his last contract will take a buyout. He would want every penny.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That would make sense or else why would teams buy players out? Just for the roster spot?


For the roster spot. And because most buyouts are for about 90% of the remaining salary, so they save some money/cap space. Most often though, buyouts occur with a disgruntled veteran in the last year of his contract, or even last two years if he really raises hell. Think about Ratliff, Zo, Smush, Damon Stoudamire, Sam Cassell etc.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Somewhat interesting, if a player was due 10 million one year and 13 million the 2nd year and he agrees to a 10 million buyout. He will count as 4.3 million the first year because he was due 10 million of 23 million that season which equals 43% so he counts as 43% of the buyout that year. Next year he gets the 57% left of the buyout and counts as 5.7 million against the cap.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> lol, I should just stop being lazy and check Lary ****'s guide first for this kind of stuff:
> 
> http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#60
> 
> ...


Banks will be 29 when his contract is over. If guys like Keyon Dooling, Carlos Arroyo, Tyrone Lue, Chris Duhon etc. have jobs in the league, Banks will too. I wouldn't be in favor of buying him out though. He provides useful depth. If we could swap him for a 3 year contract, all the better. But he's not making enough money to be a problem to our capspace in 2010. Plus, Riley doesn't like to buyout players. Smush was a *****, so we had no choice. But Banks would actually play, so he'd stay. We could use his contract as filler in some trade in 2010. I could see Banks go by trade though - just not by buyout.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Somewhat interesting, if a player was due 10 million one year and 13 million the 2nd year and he agrees to a 10 million buyout. He will count as 4.3 million the first year because he was due 10 million of 23 million that season which equals 43% so he counts as 43% of the buyout that year. Next year he gets the 57% left of the buyout and counts as 5.7 million against the cap.


Now that makes sense. I was wondering about that. Good find.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Banks will be 29 when his contract is over. If guys like Keyon Dooling, Carlos Arroyo, Tyrone Lue, Chris Duhon etc. have jobs in the league, Banks will too. I wouldn't be in favor of buying him out though. He provides useful depth. If we could swap him for a 3 year contract, all the better. But he's not making enough money to be a problem to our capspace in 2010. Plus, Riley doesn't like to buyout players. Smush was a *****, so we had no choice. But Banks would actually play, so he'd stay. We could use his contract as filler in some trade in 2010. I could see Banks go by trade though - just not by buyout.


Have you seen Banks's deal? And he's Chris Quinn quality. Guys usually take buyouts because they can make up the pay or make more by maximizing 2 paychecks at once. In Banks's case he could never recoup the kind of money Miami would be looking to save in a buyout. His deal really is incredibly bad. Kevin McHale never fails to impress me.

Edit: Wow, I really should google before I type. He wasn't even a McHale signing which is shocking. Sarver can overpay for Marcus Banks but he gives away Luol Deng for free? Hilarious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Banks got that deal from Phoenix. A 5 yr $21 million deal to be their backup to Nash. Just a horrible, horrible deal.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Have you seen Banks's deal? And he's Chris Quinn quality. Guys usually take buyouts because they can make up the pay or make more by maximizing 2 paychecks at once. In Banks's case he could never recoup the kind of money Miami would be looking to save in a buyout. His deal really is incredibly bad. Kevin McHale never fails to impress me.
> 
> Edit: Wow, I really should google before I type. He wasn't even a McHale signing which is shocking. Sarver can overpay for Marcus Banks but he gives away Luol Deng for free? Hilarious.


The problem with Banks' deal for us is not really it's size. It's the length. It's just one year too long. 4.3-4.8 million may be slightly overpaid, but that's below average salary in the NBA. Someone would want Banks for the LLE. I mean, we had to sign Smush with part of the MLE last year. And he's much better than Chris Quinn. I know we didn't see him much because of the hamstring, but the guy is a good shooter and a very good defender. He lacks playmaking skills, but that's neutralized next to Wade. Blount's deal is worse than Banks. I was in favor of trading for Banks earlier in the season (before the Shaq rumors). He's not great as a starter, but he'd be a good backup for us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've watched Banks since UNLV when he fooled the entire country into believing he was an uptempo guard because of one highlight play that got replayed a million times on sportscenter (a streetball type play where he runs full speed then bounces the ball backwards between his legs). Then people caught on that he was as close to an uptempo guard as Mark Blount is to Wilt Chamberlain so they started trying to sell him as a defensive stopper. Well two problems with that: he doesn't stop anybody and he doesn't play defense. Chris Quinn is better than him at shooting, passing, dribbling, playmaking, and effort which is sad because Quinn is only halfway decent. I can't stand muscular points like Banks who coaches time and time again mistakenly believe can play because of their big muscles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Duhon is off the market as he will sign with the Knicks


> Duhon will reportedly receive a two-year deal starting at the full mid-level exception. The total contract value will be approximately $12 million.


Link


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

adam said:


> I've watched Banks since UNLV when he fooled the entire country into believing he was an uptempo guard because of one highlight play that got replayed a million times on sportscenter (a streetball type play where he runs full speed then bounces the ball backwards between his legs). Then people caught on that he was as close to an uptempo guard as Mark Blount is to Wilt Chamberlain so they started trying to sell him as a defensive stopper. Well two problems with that: he doesn't stop anybody and he doesn't play defense. Chris Quinn is better than him at shooting, passing, dribbling, playmaking, and effort which is sad because Quinn is only halfway decent. I can't stand muscular points like Banks who coaches time and time again mistakenly believe can play because of their big muscles.


I agree with you mostly, except I think that Banks is actually a good defender. (At least he was earlier in his career and has shown that he can be.) He has a combination of quickness and athleticism that most point guards don't have (hell, that's the whole reason people thought he'd be good at all). Unfortunately, I agree with you on everything else: he's a terrible offensive player, a poor passer, over-dribbler, inconsistent shooter, bad decision-maker, etc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some more free agent news 


> • Exploring possible alternatives to Ricky Davis, the Heat spoke with agents not only about James Jones, but Kirk Snyder, Roger Mason Jr., Devean George and restricted free agent Ryan Gomes, among others. And at center, beyond Kwame Brown, Miami spoke with agents representing Nenad Krstic (who is restricted), Francisco Elson, Primoz Brezec and David Harrison. . . . Although restricted free agent Monta Ellis' interest in the Heat had Ellis' camp exploring that option, the Warriors need him after losing Baron Davis. . . . Undrafted former UM center Anthony King auditioned for the Heat the past few days.


Link


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

adam said:


> Have you seen Banks's deal? And he's Chris Quinn quality. Guys usually take buyouts because they can make up the pay or make more by maximizing 2 paychecks at once. In Banks's case he could never recoup the kind of money Miami would be looking to save in a buyout. His deal really is incredibly bad. Kevin McHale never fails to impress me.
> 
> Edit: Wow, I really should google before I type. He wasn't even a McHale signing which is shocking. Sarver can overpay for Marcus Banks but he gives away Luol Deng for free? Hilarious.


It's Sarver's money but he didn't make the decision to sign him. You can thank D'Antoni for giving him that deal. He was the GM at that time. Banks was option #3 in FA when Thomas chose LA, and Salmons chose Sac. Another note, and for an entirely separate reason, I'm glad D'Antoni is gone. 

And PHX had a prearranged deal with Bulls before the draft thinking Andre Igoudala wasn't going to be there.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Let's go after some restricted FA


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nenad Krstic wouldnt be a bad get for a reasonable price. I dont think the Nets will match and he was a beast when we faced the Nets in the playoffs a few years back. I know he had a terrible year last season, but he's one of the few starting quality bigs that we could grab. Hes young enough to turn it around.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Phoenix is the reason I am calling for the process of trading picks for money to be ended in the NBA. Pathetic.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If anyone can make something of a player, it's Riley. A Krstic signing would be sweet.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ugh. I hate Kristic. He's the best thing out there though... I guess.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He wouldnt exactly fix our toughness problem though...but he's the best of a bad bunch at the center spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo and Wade were on the radio today promoting Zo's Summer Groove

Here's the link

For those in South Florida, Zo and Wade are gonna be on Sports Final tonight at 11:30pm on NBC6. 

Zo said that if he does come back, he probably wont be ready to play until December or January.

They talked about Beasley. Zo said he wants to take him under his wing and be to him what Patrick Ewing was to him.

Wade said they had to take the best college player in the draft and no offense to Mayo or Rose, but that's Beasley.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow December or January..Didnt see that coming


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mixed news there isnt it?

Its starting to look less clear whether Zo will be back. December/January is a reasonable way into the season, dont get me wrong, id love to have him...but for a 37 year old coming off a serious knee injury...thats a big ask. Glad to hear he wants to take Beasley under his wing. If MB could learn from anyone, not just about the game, but life, id want it to be Zo.

Glad to hear Wade is on board with the pick. Lookin forward to seein them go to work this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *ON FREE AGENCY ...*
> 
> Heat president Pat Riley was fashionably late to Monday's game after flying in from Los Angeles. He arrived in just enough time to miss Beasley's slow start but catch every second of his strong finish.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting read. I guess if the right deal comes along Riles will pounce, but hes not going to do it for an average player - its gotta be big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Riley hinted that the Heat's biggest offseason moves would come on the trade market, saying it is unlikely he would spend the entire $6 million mid-level exception on a single player.





> Of a trade potentially remedying that situation, he said, "We'll see. Probably. I would imagine probably. We're looking. We've been very active, looking."


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oooooooh...somethings cooking, id imagine itd be for a bigman and involving either Haslem or Marion (or Both for Dwight Howard, yay! ).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Oooooooh...somethings cooking, id imagine itd be for a bigman and involving either Haslem or Marion (or Both for Dwight Howard, yay! ).


That's probably what he was talking to SVG about.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It all makes perfect sense :laugh:

I wonder who theyre thinking about though? Its obviously a Center or Point Guard - if its a big move, youd think itd involve one of:

Andre Miller
Andris Biedrins
Monta Ellis

or someone of that ilk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The road to the playoffs in the east might just get much tougher.


> In an improbable turn, Elton Brand is leaning toward accepting a five-year, approximately $80 million contract with the Philadelphia 76ers, multiple league sources said Tuesday afternoon.


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow...if that happens...then I REALLLLLY didnt see that coming...

PG - Miller
SG - Igoudala
SF - Young
PF - Brand
C - Dalembert

Thats a very nice mix of young and old. Thats a very good defensive frontcourt...wow...Sixers just got good if thats the case.

Reports are that the Magic are about to sign Pietrus also, so hes off our list by the looks.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dayummm. With Boston and Philly and LA good, league ratings will be off the charts! And somehow the Clippers get screwed again. :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It was only a matter of time before the balance of power started to level out again.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MB30 said:


> PG - Miller
> SG - Igoudala
> SF - Young
> PF - Brand
> C - Dalembert


Damn, thats a strong lineup for Philly. The Brand signing pretty much came out of nowhere, they're a legit play-off team now, making it somewhat harder for us...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I still think we can scrape into the playoffs next year, health willing.

1. Boston
2. Orlando
3. Detroit
4. Philadelphia
5. Cleveland
6. Atlanta
7. Toronto
8. Miami ?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If Wade is back to '06 form, I'm sure we can (assuming Beasley doesn't play like he did today..).

But most likely as a low seed now. I don't think we go higher than #5, probably #7-8.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, he did the clippers and Davis dirrrty :laugh:



> NBA front-office sources told ESPN.com on Tuesday that Brand has informed the Sixers that he will accept a five-year deal worth an estimated $82 million and spurn what was presumed to be a slam-dunk return to the Los Angeles Clippers to hook up with Clipper-to-be Baron Davis.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3479059


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can Baron Davis back out now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The East is bringing the power back. Getting the top 2 picks in the NBA Draft. Garnett and Brand...its gonna be tough next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Iguodala is gonna have a monster season next year.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> Can Baron Davis back out now?


I believe that he can, though it would be frowned upon. But, who else would have money to sign him? Maybe if GS undid their offer to Maggette, but that's unlikely.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Boy did Brand screw over a couple franchises and players..lol


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I bet people just presumed he would somehow become bff with Baron Davis and promised him all kinds of crap. We have no idea what, if anything, was talked about.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Him leaving shows that he has been wanting out of L.A. The Baron signing was clearly a last-ditch effort by the Clips to convince him to come back. Baron got 65 million out of it so I don't think he is complaining.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Him leaving shows that he has been wanting out of L.A. The Baron signing was clearly a last-ditch effort by the Clips to convince him to come back. Baron got 65 million out of it so I don't think he is complaining.


And him wanting to go east definitely shows that the rumors about him wanting to come to Miami were probably true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some news on JWill and Dorell



> Agent Bob Myers, who represents Wright and Heat unrestricted free agent point guard Jason Williams said the following:
> 
> *Among the six outside teams interested in Wright are Denver, Philadelphia and San Antonio. Teams are "intrigued by his upside and his youth." Wright is 22.
> 
> ...


Link

With the talk of us paying Chalmers more than what 2nd rounders usually make, I think we've seen the last of JWill in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on Beasley, expectations for next season, Team USA and more

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3480223"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3480223" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira's Blog: Riley Q&A



> So what's next? Heat President Pat Riley offered a few thoughts on Jones, Dwyane Wade, Michael Beasley, Marcus Banks, Chris Quinn and other topics before Wednesday's game at the Orlando Pro Summer League.
> 
> 
> *On signing James Jones:* "We feel it's a perfect fit, from the standpoint of Dwyane and probably Michael, how we're going to play the game, in spreading the floor. We feel he's the best pure shooter in the NBA, a great locker-room guy. He was affordable and he wanted to be here. I think his outside shooting, obviously, and the fact that he's a veteran, is somebody that fits well with us."
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo and Wade have been everywhere this week promoting ZSG XII. Yesterday, they were in studio with Joe Rose to do that plus talk a bunch of Heat news, 2010 and more. It was a real good interview. 

Here's the link. Click on the Zo and Wade on the side box.

http://wqam.com/index.php?page=347&sid=ojglpa4puccj77ti4v0i9rmef1

Damn, the all star game is gonna have Lebron, CP3, Wade, Durant, plus a bunch of others. Its old school vs new school. Tim Hardaway, Penny, Larry Hughes, Damon Stoudamire plus others will be playing for the old school team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Timmy! thats gangster. 

Whats the gist of the interview w2m?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Timmy! thats gangster.
> 
> Whats the gist of the interview w2m?


It was about a 30 minute interview so there was a lot. There was a funny part when they were talking about Gilbert Arenas and the contract he got, which led to Wade saying that some players owe him a check for all the money he made them and brought up Damon Jones, Kapono, and Rafer Alston, and said that he'll have to hit up Damon this weekend about that. Then Zo just started thanking him for the championship ring :laugh:

Wade was also on with Stugotz yesterday. Talked about pretty much the same subjects as the other interviews, Zo turning him down the 1st time he asked to join ZSG, a lot of ZSG stuff, Tiger Woods, Beasley, Shaq's freestyle, the media coverage on A-Rod's situation, and his fear of *birds,* yes *birds*:lol:

Listen Here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: at Zo, thats classic. 

DJ, Kapono and Rafer all do really owe Wade some cash haha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> James Jones, Chalmers and Beasley will make their AmericanAirlines Arena debuts as members of the Heat at Sunday's Zo's Summer Groove charity game. Wade, who is promoting the game along with Alonzo Mourning, also is scheduled to play.


Damn, that game is gonna be sick. Great to see Jones, Chalmers and Beasley will be participating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Beasley shows what he can do playin with some big boys, even if its just a charity match.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont want to start a new thread for this but here's Zo and Wade out shopping for golf equipment for the charity golf event for ZSG

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AsX1VX4kWqY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AsX1VX4kWqY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

